# giant advanced sl vs. cannondale super six



## bja (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi! 
Just wanted to know which of the two would you guys recommend. Thanks in advnace!
BJ


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Ride'em and get sized up then decide.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I have had both and the SL TCR hands down...the nicest bike I have ever had. I am a bigger rider though and find all the attributes of the Giant outstanding...just my 2 cents


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

i agree with squares... as a dealer I get to ride 'em all and I will agree that the TCR Advanced SL with ISP is the best road bike I've owned. super stiff, goes forward fast and rails turns.... I switch bikes every year and think I may hold onto this one for another year because I like it so much... I've ridden the cream of the crop Super Six, Tarmac etc. and Love the TCR... that's my $.02...


----------



## XTRM965 (Feb 15, 2007)

*TCR Advanced SL all the way*

I rode the Super Six and the TCR Advanced SL and decided on the Giant. Great decision, the bike is incredibly stiff in the front, something Trek claimed my '08 Madone was but I never agreed with. Good bb stiffness and looks like a million bucks. As dumb as it sounds, one of the things I liked least about the Cannondale is that it looks pretty much the same as their fat tubed aluminum offerings from 15 years ago... It was a great riding bike and I don't think you could go wrong with it, I just like my Giant a lot more. Looks like Cannondale just released a new version of the Super Six and I know they are blowing out "old" framesets. Check out cyclingnews for some pics.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

XTRM965 said:


> I rode the Super Six and the TCR Advanced SL and decided on the Giant. Great decision, the bike is incredibly stiff in the front, something Trek claimed my '08 Madone was but I never agreed with. Good bb stiffness and looks like a million bucks. As dumb as it sounds, one of the things I liked least about the Cannondale is that it looks pretty much the same as their fat tubed aluminum offerings from 15 years ago... It was a great riding bike and I don't think you could go wrong with it, I just like my Giant a lot more. Looks like Cannondale just released a new version of the Super Six and I know they are blowing out "old" framesets. Check out cyclingnews for some pics.



XTRM965,

That's a sweet bike...what size is that, Medium, or M/L?


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah, beautiful bike!!


----------

